# Special pricing on Lightweight Flywheels



## M Performance (May 10, 2003)

I have 2 UUC Lightweight Flywheels that I would like to get rid of from overstock. 

MSRP is $489.00

Special M Performance price is $350.00 shipped OBO. 

This is the Stage 1 flywheel.


----------

